# Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

Folgendes Erlebnis möchte ich mal zum Anlass nehmen ein wenig über extreme " Methoden " beim Karpfenangeln zu diskutieren. 

Vergangenes Wochenende war ich zum Schleppfischen auf Hecht in Holland. Der See hat neben einem hervorragenden Raubfisch-  auch einen guten Karpfenbestand. Er ist sehr groß und es gibt einige kleinere Inseln in der Seemitte. 

Bereits bei früheren Ausflügen dorthin kam es ab und an vor, das wir mitten im See mit den Wobblern plötzlich dicke Angelschnüre gehakt hatten. Oft schon alt und vergammelt, manchmal mehr als 50 m lang. Natürlich haben wir die rausgeholt so weit es ging. Immer saßen sie aber mit dem Ende auf dem Grund fest und so haben wir nie Haken oder Montagen bergen können. So richtig erklären konnten wir uns das nicht, denn von Schleppanglern konnten die Schnüre nicht stammen, dafür waren sie viel zu dick. Zum Ufer waren es meist deutlich mehr als 100 Meter, also schieden für uns auch Ufernagler aus. Wir dachten schon, es handle sich um verloren gegangene Legeschnüre oder sowas.
Nun, bis halt letztes Wochenende die Aufklärung kam. 

Wir schleppten in einer Entfernung von gut 150 m an einer Insel vorbei. In der Ferne konnten wir sehen, dass dort mehrere Angler ihr Gerät aufgebaut hatten. Wenn wir beim Schleppfischen Uferangler passieren, halten wir immer komfortable 50 m Abstand. Schließlich will man die Kollegen ja nicht stören und auch Tüddeleien mit Grundschnüren vermeiden. Hier waren es wie gesagt sogar gute 150 m, weil genau dort eine tiefe Rinne verläuft, in der gerne Hechte lauern. Plötzlich verbeugt sich eine unserer Ruten. Dem Widerstand nach zu urteilen aber kein Fisch, sondern ein Hänger. Allerdings konnten wir das, was wir gehakt hatten mehr oder weniger mühsam heranziehen. Zum Vorschein kam wieder einmal eine dieser dicken Schnüre. Der Wobbler hatte sich ziemlich mit der dieser Schnur vertüddelt und so dauerte es mit dem herausfriemeln. Nach kurzer Zeit blicke ich zufällig Richtung Ufer und sehe einen Angler mit hocherhobener Rute und Schnureinkurbelnd mit einem kleinen Böötchen in unsere Richtung tuckern. Bald stellte sich heraus, das wir tatsächlich seine Angelschnur gefangen hatten. 150m weit vom Ufer weg !
Nachdem die Schnur von unserem Wobbler befreit war fuhr er noch gut 50m weiter, ließ dort seine Montage ins Wasser und tuckerte mit geöffnetem Schnurfangbügel wieder zurück zur Insel. Wir waren baff, fuhren aber weiter. Nach kurzer Zeit hingen alle vier Schleppruten ! Wir hatten mit unseren vier Wobblern insgesamt 6 ( Sechs ) Schnüre gefangen. Ein Blick zur Insel offenbarte tumultartige Szenen bei den dort ansitzenden Karpfenanglern. Der Ganze Kladderadatsch war so vertüddelt, dass nur noch Abschneiden möglich war. 
Wir haben dann die abgeschnittenen Enden über Hand eingeholt, es als großes Knäul zur Insel gebracht und dort mit recht bestimmten Worten übergeben. Die Kollegen blieben friedlich, merkten sie uns doch unsere etwas aufgebrachte Stimmung gut an.

Also, die Burschen fahren ihre Montagen mit einem Motorboot gut und gerne 200m weit raus auf den See und spannen so gut die Hälfte der Seebreite ab. Der Seegrund ist ob des kräftigen Krautbewuchses sehr hängerträchtig, was zum einen die Dicke der Schnüre, zum anderen die früher geborgenen Schnurreste erklärt. 
Mal ganz abgesehen, das so ein Verhalten höchst unverschämt gegenüber den Schleppfischern ist, frage ich mich wo da die beim Karpfenangler so hochgepriesene Waidgerechtigkeit ist.
Auf eine solche Entfernung und mit soviel Kraut muß man bei einem gehakten Karpfen unweigerlich mit Abrissen rechnen. Ein kontrollierter Drill ist auf eine solche Entfernung schier unmöglich. Selbst wenn die Schnur bei einem normalen Hänger ohne Fisch reißt, treiben ellenlange Schnurreste im Wasser. Eine oft tödliche Falle für Wasservögel. 
Und last not least, selbst wenn der Drill gut geht und der Fisch sicher gelandet werden kann, hat er 200m harten Drill hinter sich und kommt wohl eher tot als lebendig ans Ufer. 

Ich finde, hier wurde die Grenze zwischen extrem und Wahnsinn klar überschritten. Was meint Ihr dazu ?


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Hi Ralle
Ich wunder mich (ohne das Erlebte bewerten zu wollen) das du da so überascht bist. Es gibt ja Gründe für die Entwicklung von Big Pit Reels und Futterbooten mit eingebautem Echolot und einer Reichweite von mehreren hundert Metern. Wie gesagt ist völlig wertfrei.
Gruss Reiner
P.s. Nicht ohne Grund ist das Rausrudern von Montagen und der Einsatz von Futterbooten an vielen Gewässern verboten....nicht nur in Deutschland


----------



## D.A.M (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Da kann mann nur sagen :v


----------



## j4ni (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Moin,
mh schwierig zu bewerten. Mit 200 Metern ist auch noch lange nicht das Ende erreicht, Stefan Seuss (aber auch viele, viele andere ist nur gerade der (meine ich) aktuellste Artikel) beschreibt in seinem Artikel in der aktuellen CarpConnect das Angeln auf große Distancen und spricht hier von Spot die in bis zu 500 Meter entfernt vom Ufer sind! Ähnliches ist wohl auch an den großen französichen Seen an der Tagesordnung, wobei hier bei einigen in der Vergangenheit auch Schnurumlenker zum Einsatz gekommen sind um "im Verborgenem" in Schutzzonen hinein zu angeln, ist aber wohl immer mal wieder aufgeflogen...Stefan schreibt in seinem Artikel, dass man gerade wegen der großen Menge an Schnurr im Wasser auf Wassersportler und Bootsangler Rücksicht nehmen muss und die Schnüre mit Absenkbleien absenken. Aber auch ohne Absenkbleie legt sich die Schnurr (meine Meinung, nicht Seuss) eigentlich auf den Gewässergrund, so die Hindernisse es denn zulassen. Naja dachte ich eigentlich #c 
Mit geflochtener Schnur auf Big Pit Rollen sind solche Distancen auch "vom Material her" zu managen. Beim Drillen kommt, meine ich, ein Boot zum Einsatz, so dass der Fisch nicht 200 Meter rangepumpt wird, sondern der Angler kommt vielmehr zum Fisch...meine ich, kein Plan Fische selten weiter als 50 Meter weit draussen, denke die Distance-experten hier werden das noch auflösen.
Da ihr schon öfter Schnüre gefangen habt, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass die Angler den Verlust bewußt hinnehmen und das ist schade (Ohne jetzt weiter auf das Verhalten gegenüber den anderen Anglern und Wassersportlern einzugehen) aber nicht wirklich überraschend, denn mittlerweile ist gerade im Karpfenbereich bei vielen, so habe ich zumindest das Gefühl, der Fisch nicht das wichtigste sonder einzig und allein sein Gewicht. Und dann das Photo. Dann meist das Tackle oder die "Boilie-Marke", ok das aber auch lange nicht sooo oft wie von "Aussenstehenden" angenommen wird  . "Fischsicherheit" fängt bei den meisten mit Abhakmatte an und hört mit nem festen Knoten am Sack auf. Die Waidgerechtigkeit findet zumeist nur noch auf dem Papier statt genau wie der Umgang mit Umwelt und Mitanglern meist auch eher...naja lassen wir das...
Ob hier eine Grenze zwischen Wahnsinn und extrem überschritten wurde? Ich denke in einem gewissen Sinne: Nein, da mit 200 Meter noch keine "extreme" Weite erreicht ist (ohne Wertung, nur von der Weite der Weite eben) und das Fischen auf lange Distancen per se kein Wahnsinn ist. So wie es in diesem Fall geschildert wurde, ist es aber, in meinen Augen grob Fahrlässig "Mitseenutzern" und Fischen gegenüber und alles in allem sau dumm! In sofern wurde hier eine Grenze überschritten, die jeder Angler (/ Mensch) in Ehren halten sollte: Der Respekt der Kreatur (/Mitmenschen) gegenüber.
_
Das ist des Jägers Ehrenschild,__ daß er beschützt und hegt sein Wild, __waidmännisch jagt, wie sich's gehört,__ den Schöpfer im Geschöpfe ehrt._


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Very good Posting#6
Es wird innerhalb der Carpszene mächtig an dem Ast gesägt auf dem man gerne sitzt. Leider sind das oft die Recordhunter und deren Umgebung (Werbung bis der Arzt kommt), im Fall von Ralle wohl eher fehlgeleitete Jünger:g
Gruss Reiner


----------



## maesox (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Jepp,kann dich da gut verstehen! Habe dieses Vorgehen das erste Mal im Mai an nem großen Baggersee beim Schleppen beobachtet.

Dachte,warum wollen manche immer am anderen,gegenüberliegenden Ufer angeln als da wo sie sitzen!!|bigeyes

Man wird da als Schlepper schon eingeschrängt wenn manche meinen sie müssen ihre Schnüre komplett im See umher spannen!!


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Kleiner Zusatz
Das Absenken der Schnur mag wohl freundlich für andere (Boots..Angler) sein, aber niemand weiss in welches Hinderniss man womöglich seine Schnur absenkt!
Gruss Reiner


----------



## carp2000 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Moin Ralle,

ich habe hier eine etwas indifferente Meinung zu. Einerseits kann ich die Leute verstehen, da ich selbst früher so geangelt habe. Und das Problem mit den 200 m Drill stellt sich nicht in dieser Form, da Du (gerade bei hängerträchtigem Grund) bei einem Biss sofort ins Boot springst und versuchst, so schnell wie möglich über den Fisch zu kommen und so das Verlustrisiko zu minimieren. 

Es kann durchaus sein, dass es das Gewässer notwendig macht, seine Montagen auf diese Entfernung hinauszurudern. Ich habe das gerade erst letztens in einem Thread beschrieben. Der Etang de Biscarosse ist extrem groß, aber unglaublich flach. Der Boden dort hatte keine Struktur, außer in einer Entfernung von ich glaube 120 m (hätten auch 200 m sein können, tut nichts zur Sache, auf alle Fälle konnte man nicht mehr hinwerfen). Hier gab es eine minimale Kante von 10 cm. Das reichte, dass alle Fische diese Kante entlang schwammen und sonst nirgens. Ergo: Kein Hinausschleppen, kein Fisch.

Das sind m.M. jedoch Einzelfälle. Hier geht es einfach nicht anders. In vielen Fälle, bei denen sonst das Tackle hinausgerudert wird, wird es sich aber nur um unnötige Auswüchse eines "Modetrends" handeln. Inwieweit das auf das von Dir beschriebene Gewässer zutrifft, vermag ich natürlich nicht zu beantworten.

Ich habe oben geschrieben, dass ich auch so geangelt habe. Mittlerweile bin ich wieder zum Normalangler mutiert. Ich kann Nicht-Karpfenangler gut verstehen, die sich über das Hinausschleppen der Montage aufregen, schließlich werden hierdurch große Bereiche des Gewässers abgesperrt und sind für andere unbrauchbar. Diese Auswüchse haben am Cassien übrigens Ende der 90er Jahre dazu geführt, dass das Hinausschleppen völlig verboten wurde (wie es heute ist, weiß ich leider nicht). Und ich kann die Franzosen auch gut verstehen, die überhaupt keine Lust mehr hatten zuzusehen, wie Karpfenangler aus allen Herren Länder quasi den ganzen See abriegelten und dann noch angepöbelt wurden, wenn beim Schleppangeln Karpfenmontagen aufgesammelt wurden (alles so geschehen!).

Wie bei so Vielem ist es eine Frage der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Bin ich nacts alleine am Wasser, kann ich sicherlich auch mein Zeug hinausrudern. Sind noch andere am Wasser, sollte ich mich auf die Stellen beschränken, die ich anwerfen kann.

Aber eins ist auch sicher: 50 bis 100 m verlorene Schnur im Wasser müssen nicht sein. Das ist Dummheit oder Faulheit. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

An meinem Vereinsgewässer (Baggersee 15 Hektar) rudern die Karpfenangler ihre Montagen auch auf ein Plateau in ca. 150 mtr. Entfernung und sperren damit ein Drittel des Sees ab.

Das finde ich unakzeptabel.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Erst mal Danke für die ersten Einschätzungen. 

Ergänzend zu meinen Angaben, noch ein wenig zum Gewässer, bzw. Gewässergrund. Den kenne ich recht gut, da ich dort schon länger und stets mit Echolot arbeite. Der See ist an dieser Stelle zwischen 3,50 und 4m tief. Es gibt Erhebungen und Plateaus bis zu 2m unter dem Wasserspiegel, und das schon recht nah am Ufer. Auf die 200m hat man sicher schon drei oder vier Erhebungen überbrückt. 
Es gibt aber auch, und grade hinter diesen Erhebungen Rinnen, die bis 5,5 m tief sind. Genau da, bzw an solchen Kanten ist natürlich ein gutes Schlepprevier. 
Und hier kommt auch das " nicht zu Ende denken " beim absenken der Schnüre. Wenn man solche Distanzen überbrückt, führt die Schnur über solche Plateaus und die dahinterliegenden Rinnen. Heißt im Extremfall liegt sie in 2m Wassertiefe über einer 5,5 m tiefen Rinne. Eine perfekte Wobblerfalle. 
Das hundsgemeine für den Schleppfischer ist dabei, dass er nicht die geringste Chance hat das zu erkennen und ggfs. auszuweichen. 

Ich glaube das da jede Menge " Kuhdenken " ansteht. 
Die strecken nämlich auch Ihren Hals unter dem Stromdraht durch und riskieren einen Schlag, weil sie denken das das Gras auf der anderen Seite viel besser schmeckt als das, in dem sie bis zum Bauch stehen. |rolleyes


----------



## Pikepauly (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

@Ralle 24

Was mich sehr wundert, ist das Du als Moderator ein so heisses Eisen anpackst, was hier für viel Stress sorgen kann.
Zudem mit einer so klar definierten Aussage, was Deine eigene Meinung betrifft.


----------



## j4ni (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> Was mich sehr wundert, ist das Du als Moderator ein so heisses Eisen anpackst, was hier für viel Stress sorgen kann.
> Zudem mit einer so klar definierten Aussage, was Deine eigene Meinung betrifft.


 
Welches heiße Eisen noch gerade?


----------



## marcus7 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Ich finde diese Geschichte mit dem Fischen auf Distanzen außerhalb der Wurfweite und dem daraus resultierenden Streit zwischen Ufer-und Bootsanglern wird viel zu einseitig beleuchtet.

Die meisten Bootsangler regen sich dermaßen über die Uferangler auf, dabei stelle ich mir die Frage: Mit welchem Recht dürfen denn die Bootsangler Fischträchtige spots auf z.B.200m Distanz befischen aber die Uferangler nicht?
Wer legt das denn fest?

Und weshalb sagen Bootsangler "das ist ungerecht, ihr spannt 200qm ab"? Immerhin befischt ein Bootsangler oder Schlepper meinetwegen eine vielfach größere Wasserfläche am tag als besagter Uferangler in der ganzen Woche?

Stellt sich nur die frage wer jetzt "recht" hat??


----------



## Malte (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Irgendwie frage ich mich grade warum man denn nicht gleich vom Boot aus angelt|kopfkrat

|licht Und wenn das Zelt, die Liege und das andere Gerödel nicht ins Boot passt muss halt nen größeres Boot her, ganz einfach.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Pikepauly schrieb:


> @Ralle 24
> 
> Was mich sehr wundert, ist das Du als Moderator ein so heisses Eisen anpackst, was hier für viel Stress sorgen kann.
> Zudem mit einer so klar definierten Aussage, was Deine eigene Meinung betrifft.


 

Also erst mal bin ich neben meinem Moderatorendasein auch noch Angler und Boardi. 

Heiße Eisen sind ja nicht unbedingt unerwünscht, genau so wie heiße Diskussionen. Und warum soll man kritische Punkte nicht mal ansprechen. Wichtig ist lediglich, dass die Boardregeln eingehalten werden. 
Und was meine Meinung angeht, nun ich lasse mich zwar überzeugen, aber nicht verbiegen. 
Außerdem stelle ich in der letzten Zeit im allgemeinen ein viel entspannteres Umgehen mit " heißen Eisen " in unserer Boardigemeinde fest. Man bedenke nur den " Ab welcher Größe kann man Karpfen noch essen ? " Thread.  Klar, ein paar Ausrutscher gibt´s immer, aber noch vor nicht allzulanger Zeit hätte das Mord und Totschlag gegeben. 

Und ich finde es würde unser Boardleben ungemein aufwerten, wenn wir endlich auch mal kontroverse Themen sachlich und differenziert diskutieren können. Und das traue ich der absoluten Mehrheit der Boardis durchaus zu.


----------



## Schleie! (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Ich glaube das hier ist eine endlos-diskussion.

Bei uns ist das fischen vom boot aus auch verboten und man darf allgemein nicht mti dem boot auf den see, also auch nix mit anfüttern und montage rauslegen.
Funkgesteuerte futterboote sind grade noch so zulässig.

jedenfalls letzten sommer waren wir an einem unserer seen, wo ein surferclub auch anrecht drauf hat. wir fuhren unsere montagen auch auf so eine anhöhung in ca 100m entfernung in ca 2m tiefe.

mein kollege stellte seine ruten sehr senkrecht nach oben, och legte meine so tief es ging nah mit der rutenspitze an die wasseroberfläche...

nach kurzer zeit wusste ich, wieso ich dies tat...

in ca 80m entfernung surfte so ein freak vorbei und bei meinem kollegen ging der bissanzeiger los wie noch nie...keine chance, er musste schnell abreisen

Also dieses thema ist einfach zweideutig meiner meinugn nach, ich kann beide seiten verstehen, und bin weder für die eine, noch für die andere.
des einen recht, ist des anderen leid.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Geschichte mit dem Fischen auf Distanzen außerhalb der Wurfweite und dem daraus resultierenden Streit zwischen Ufer-und Bootsanglern wird viel zu einseitig beleuchtet.
> 
> Die meisten Bootsangler regen sich dermaßen über die Uferangler auf, dabei stelle ich mir die Frage: Mit welchem Recht dürfen denn die Bootsangler Fischträchtige spots auf z.B.200m Distanz befischen aber die Uferangler nicht?
> Wer legt das denn fest?
> ...


 
Ein interessanter Einwand und durchaus diskussionswürdig. 

Es gibt durchaus Bootsangler die sich benehmen als wäre das Gewässer ihnen. Die bedenkenlos in 15m Entfernung das Ufer kreuzen und so manchen Ansitzangler zum Wahnsinn treiben. 

Ja, wer legt nun fest, was richtig und falsch ist ?

Vielleicht einfach der gesunde Menschenverstand ?

Es ist abgrundtief blödsinnig mit dem Boot  nah am Ufer vorbeizufahren, ohne auf Ansitzangler Rücksicht zu nehmen. Man hat natürlich aufzupassen und einen entsprechenden Sicherheitsabstand zu halten. 

Auf der anderen Seite haben die Schleppfischer ihre Montagen in der Regel nicht weiter hinter dem Boot als der durchschnittliche Uferangler seine Ruten auswirft. Und selbst wenn der Bootsangler mal einem Ansitzangler zu nahe kommt, ist das Thema nach ein paar Sekunden Vorbeifahrt gegessen.
Hat der Uferangler aber 200m Schnur draußen, ist der Bereich dauerhaft gesperrt. Das schlimmste aber ist, dass der Bootsangler keine Chance hat, die Schnur zu erkennen. Also selbst wenn man will, kann man gar nicht ausweichen. 

Abgesehen davon stehen ja auch den Karpfenanglern die Möglichkeiten offen, vom ( evtl. ) verankerten Boot aus zu fischen. 

Es ist halt eine Frage der Gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Schleie! schrieb:


> Ich glaube das hier ist eine endlos-diskussion.
> 
> Bei uns ist das fischen vom boot aus auch verboten und man darf allgemein nicht mti dem boot auf den see, also auch nix mit anfüttern und montage rauslegen.
> Funkgesteuerte futterboote sind grade noch so zulässig.
> ...


 

Nu, das trifft Bootsangler wie Ansitzangler gleichermaßen. Auch wir mussten schon das Schleppen einstellen, bzw. uns in Seitengewässer verpieseln, weil zu reger Bade und Surfbetrieb herrschte. Wenn die Segler und Surfer keine 10m hinter uns die Schleppschnüre kreuzen, muß man halt aufgeben.


----------



## HD4ever (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

son Erlebnis hatte ich auch vor kurzem als Spinnfischer vom Ufer aus, nachdem sich in einer Bucht mein Hänger bei dem ca 30 m Auswurf als ne ca 120-150m entfernte Karpfenmontage von gegenüber entpuppte |uhoh:
klar hat jeder das recht dort zu fischen wo er möchte, aber im Gegensatz zu den  Kollegen vom Ufer die sehen wo das Boot fährt kann das die Bootbesatzung irgendwie kaum da auf die Entfernung sicher nicht festzustellen ist mit welchen Montagen in welcher Entfernung wie gefischt wird ... #c
vielleicht würde ja helfen wenn man ne kleine, auffällige Boje in der Nähe plazieren würde ! 
dann hätten die Kollegen sicherlich ne Chance dem etwas auszuweichen wenn genug Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## meckpomm (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Moin

Was mich ein wenig iritiert ist, dass sowas im Karpfenbereich diskurtiert wird. Letztendlich ist es doch eher ein Schleppanglerthema. Ich lege z. T. meine Ruten auch auf 300m aus und sehe da eigentlich kein Problem, denn mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht klappt es eigentlich. Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe ist, warum man normalerweise mit einem Boot 50m an den Uferangler entlang fahren/schleppen muss? Immerhin wirft man die Entfernung auch noch locker mit einer Rute, selbst mit einer Spinnrute. Was mich darüberhinaus iritiert: Warum setzt man seine Schleppfahrt ungeachtet der gerade eingesammelten Schnur fort und wundert sich dann über eine weitere gefangene Rute? Wäre nicht ein Platzwechsel mit eingeholten Ruten sinnvoller gewesen? Das versteh ich nicht. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzt auch eine bedachtes eigenes Vorgehen voraus.
Ich selbst bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht ruhig geblieben wäre, wenn jemand meint, er müsse meine Angelschnur kappen.

Letztendlich wird das eh eine Endlosdiskussion bei der sich lustigerweise recht viele Schleppangler im Karpfenbereich zu Wort melden. Aber was solls, ich hab mit Schleppanglern kein Problem... Einige Schleppangler aber mit Karpfenanglern.

Man sollte auch nicht von weiter Angelentfernung pauschal auf viele verlorene Schnüre und nicht waidgerechtes Angeln schließen. Da kann ich gern mal das Gegenteil behaupten und mit Praxiserfahrung unterlegen.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Johnnie Walker (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Oh man ich habe noch garnicht gewusst das manch anderer Angler solche Probleme hat!
In meinen heimischen Gewaessern und den masurischen Seen die ich seit fruehester Kindheit beangel, gabs so etwas noch nie!
Einfach nur traurig...
So einen hohen oder auch nur ansatzweis so massiven Angeldruck habe ich noch nie live erlebt...verrueckt


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Nun die Frage ist ja, ob es vertretbar ist auf solch 
Gigantischen Enfernungen zu fischen. Daher ist das hier schon der richtige Platz.

Die Entfernung zum Ufer betrug 150 m , nicht 50m. Die 50 meter sind bei uns ein genereller Sicherheitsabstand, den wir gerne erweitern, sobald wir Uferangler sehen. Der See ist an der Stelle gut 400m breit. Wenn wir also 200m Sicherheitsabstand zum Ufer halten sollen ist da kein Platz mehr. 
Und ich bin auch kein reiner Bootsangler, sondern sitze auch gerne an, gehe mit der Spinnrute, etc. Da weiß ich schon wie ich mich verhalten muß um den jeweils anderen nicht über Gebühr zu stören. Nämlich so, wie ich auch behandelt werden möchte. 
Aber das das fischen auf solche Entfernungen  mit einem erhöhten Risiko einhergeht, dürfte vollkommen klar sein. Ganz unabhängig von Bootsanglern oder Badegästen spricht da schon die Physik unwiederlegbar dagegen. 

Ach so, wir haben den Kollegen der mit dem Boot rauskam natürlich gefragt, ob da noch mehr Geraffel auf Grund liegt. Die Antwort war ein Kopfschütteln. Wir haben nämlich auch keine Lust Schnurzöpfe aufzufriemeln und Verdrallte Stahlvorfächer auszutauschen. 

Was ich noch so ein bisschen Vermisse sind stichhaltige Argumente, warum dieses Distanzfischen unbedingt notwendig ist. Bisher kam ja nur so eine Art " ich mach das weil ich das will ".
Warum also glaubt man, auf eine große Distanz mehr/größere Fische zu fangen, als meinetwegen in 50 m Entfernung. Wie gesagt, Spots waren dort mehr als genug.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Meiner Erfahrung nach wird vor allem dann herausgerudert, wenn der eigene teuer angelegte Futterplatz vor anderen Karpfenanglern sicher sein soll, oder besonders attraktive Stellen beangelt werden möchten.

Es geht ganz einfach ums "mehr fangen", nicht um eine Notsituation die missbilligend in Kauf genommen werden muss.

edit: Eine andere, von mir persönlich für möglich gehaltene Motivation seine Montage so weit herauszurudern ist, dass es in der "Carphunter-Szene" einfach angesehen ist viel Mühe in seine "Sessions" zu stecken.
Oftmals gilt es "höher, schneller und weiter". Wie in keiner anderen Splittergruppe der Angelergemeinschaft wird demjenigen Bewunderung erteilt, der lange, intensiv und aufwendig füttert, der mit Top Gerät am Wasser sitzt, mit Futterbooten und faltbaren Himmelbetten glänzt und letztendlich alle Möglichkeiten ausschöpft seine Fangquote zu optimieren. 
Dann noch die Stilmittel wie Abhakmatten, Rodpot und Fangfoto, die dazu gehören wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Auch für andere Angelmethoden ließe sich eine Begründung finden, die Montage herauszurudern, aber mMn ist einfach keine andere Gruppe bereit so einen hohen Aufwand zu vollbringen, wie die Karpfenangler.


Ob diese Angelei besonders waidgerecht ist, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen.


----------



## Dart (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Was mich ein wenig iritiert ist, dass sowas im Karpfenbereich diskurtiert wird. Letztendlich ist es doch eher ein Schleppanglerthema. Ich lege z. T. meine Ruten auch auf 300m aus und sehe da eigentlich kein Problem, denn mit gegenseitiger Rücksicht klappt es eigentlich. Was ich jetzt aber nicht verstehe ist, warum man normalerweise mit einem Boot 50m an den Uferangler entlang fahren/schleppen muss? Immerhin wirft man die Entfernung auch noch locker mit einer Rute, selbst mit einer Spinnrute. Was mich darüberhinaus iritiert: Warum setzt man seine Schleppfahrt ungeachtet der gerade eingesammelten Schnur fort und wundert sich dann über eine weitere gefangene Rute? Wäre nicht ein Platzwechsel mit eingeholten Ruten sinnvoller gewesen? Das versteh ich nicht. Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme setzt auch eine bedachtes eigenes Vorgehen voraus.
> Ich selbst bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass ich nicht ruhig geblieben wäre, wenn jemand meint, er müsse meine Angelschnur kappen.
> ...


Hi Rene
Bitte nicht missverstehen, ich angel ja selber seit Urzeiten leidenschaftlich auf Karpfen....aber warum muss ein Bootsangler wissen oder beachten, das du womöglich das gegenüberliegende Ufer befischst? 50m sind mal nen halbes Fussballfeld, wenn ein Schleppangler diesen Sicherheitsabstand hält, ist das doch super und in keinster Weise zu kritisieren. 
Gruss Reiner|wavey:


----------



## Blanck (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

#6Super das das Thema hier so korrekt und sachlich ausdiskutiert wird.Hab eher gedacht das hier die Fetzen fliegen werden.Is aber nicht der Fall.Super schön zu lesen alles!!! |stolz:


----------



## Klinke (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

ich weiss ich bekomme jetzt hier schelte, aber irgendwie muss ich immer schmunzeln wenn ich die karpfenspezis mit ihrem 50000€ teuren gerät sehe und (zumindest bei uns) mit welcher arroganz da teilweise aufgetreten wird.

achtung scherz:

ich bin fest davon überzeugt wenn man einen fragt warum er auf 200m entfernung fischt bekommt man als antwort:

"weil ich es kann"




davon abgesehen um mal zur diskussion beizutragen, ich denke es ist immer situationsabhängig. wenn nunmal das gewässer 3 km breit ist und dann 200m rausgefahren wird, sollte es kein problem darstellen. wenn aber ein gewässer das von schleppanglern befahren wird und 400m breit ist auf 200m abgesperrt wird von den schnüren, dann sollten sich schon die verantwortlichen mal fragen ob das so im sinne des erfinders ist...


----------



## Ullov Löns (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Diese Diskussion muß doch garnicht endlos gehen. Wenn der Uferangler soweit drausen angelt, wie er werfen kann und der Schleppangler einen Abstand von min. 100m einhält, dann ist doch alles gut.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Blanck schrieb:


> #6Super das das Thema hier so korrekt und sachlich ausdiskutiert wird.Hab eher gedacht das hier die Fetzen fliegen werden.Is aber nicht der Fall.Super schön zu lesen alles!!! |stolz:


 

Darauf hatte ich gebaut, sonst hätt ich das Thema gar nicht erst angeschnitten. 
Danke an die bisherigen Diskutanten.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Klinke schrieb:


> ich weiss ich bekomme jetzt hier schelte, aber irgendwie muss ich immer schmunzeln wenn ich die karpfenspezis mit ihrem 50000€ teuren gerät sehe und (zumindest bei uns) mit welcher arroganz da teilweise aufgetreten wird.
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## darth carper (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Das Angeln auf Distanzen von 200m ist mit Sicherheit weder extrem noch nicht waidgerecht.
Manchmal ist es eben nötig auf solche Distanzen zu angeln, vor allem wenn die Spots in Wurfweite bereits abgegrast und nur noch wenig produktiv sind.

Ein Problem besteht, wenn man sich den See mit Bootsanglern teilen muß.
Dann sollte man seine Ruten eben erst auslegen, wenn die Schleppangler lange Arme oder leere Batterien haben


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Nur am Rande bemerkt:

Als ich den Seuss-Artikel in der FF über Distanzfischen auf Karpfen überflogen habe, da war ich schon etwas skeptisch.

Jetzt kann ich sagen: Ich hab's kommen sehen!

Gegen die Methode sag ich absolut nichts. Man sollte nur mal schauen, ob es a. überhaupt notwendig ist soweit draussen zu fischen und b. ob es auch andere Angler, Wassersportler, Badegäste etc gibt, die dadurch Probleme bekommen könnten.

Das sich die betroffenen Karpfenangler nicht über die abgerissenen Montagen beschwert haben spricht Bände. Entweder Ralle hat ein sehr einschüchterndes Auftreten |bigeyes, oder das Gewissen war doch nicht so ganz rein bei der Sache. 

Wir sollten uns gegenseiteig einfach soweit respektieren, daß wir anderen Anglern genügend Raum lassen, daß sie ungestört ihre Angelmethode durchführen können, von beiden Seiten. Da einen halben See mit Schnüren abzuriegeln, wenn man weiß, daß auf diesem See auch auf Raubfische geschleppt wird, finde ich ziemlich respektlos. Genauso wie das Nicht-Einhalten von eines Sicherheitsabstandes von Bootsanglern zu Ansitzern.


----------



## Blanck (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## ernie1973 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Ich finde es immer toll, wenn die Karpfen-Cracks da sitzen, mit teurem Tackle und hohem Anfütter-Aufwand und 200 m entfernt liegenden Ködern etc und dann kommt ein zahnloser alter Einheimischer mit ner ganz einfachen Rute - knallt Schwimmbrot 3-5 m vom Ufer rein und fängt Karpfen auf Karpfen! (und auch noch echt fotogene & richtig Fette)

...habe ich in Ungarn so erlebt und fand´ es ganz toll!

(die französischen Cracks dort haben gekocht vor Neid & Wut - ich habe mich kringelig gelacht und mir von dem Alten noch ein paar Tipps für Zander geholt, denn der kannte das Gewässer unglaublich gut!).

Weniger ist auch heute noch oft mehr !

Und dieses Tackle Schaulaufen fällt mir immer mehr auf - bin wohl auch von der Ausrüstung her eher so ein Assi-Angler (...oder auch "Klappstuhl-Angler"...schon oft so gelesen...) - ich fahre auch einen klapprigen Golf II und kann mich über meine Fänge nicht beschweren!

...und das Naturerlebnis & die Ruhe am Wasser kann mir auch ein Rod-Pod nicht verschönern, der mehr kostet, als mein Auto noch wert ist!

;O)

Verständnis, Toleranz und ein wenig Rücksichtnahme und dann sollten wir alle (Schlepper, Ansitzer, Rausruderer & High-Tech-Tackler & sonstige Spinner ehm....sorry.....Spinnfischer - ist nicht so mehrdeutig) gemeinsam ganz prima unserer Leidenschaft nachgehen können, OHNE, dass immer gleich die Fetzen fliegen müssen.

Der Neid ist aber wohl eine der ältesten Gefühlsregungen der Menschheit und der macht auch vor Anglern nicht halt!

Ich schmunzel oft über manch´ einen, aber solange es ein friedliches Nebeneinander geben kann, tue ich alles, um dieses auch zu gewährleisten!

Bei 400 m Seebreite halte ich 200 m entfernung aber für zu egoistisch, weil bei Carp-Freaks an beiden Ufern dann kein Schleppen mehr möglich wäre - also - alles etwas zurückfahren und schon geht es friedlich nebeneinander!

Ernie


----------



## meckpomm (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Was mich nach wie vor iritiert, ist, dass es keine Diskussion gibt, sondern eher Monologe von Schleppanglern im Karpfenbereich!

Wieso hat es was mit einem Egotripp zu tun, wenn ich auf Karpfen angle oder gar auf 200m Entfernung? Ich habe die Abhakmatte nur zur Schonung der Fische dabei, die ich zurücksetzten muss. Fische die ich verwerte werden entsprechend abgeschlagen, auch auf der Abhakmatte. Ob ich das im Gras mache oder auf der Matte ist doch mein Ding.
Auch halte ich es für ziemlich absurd, dass Karpfenangler nur den Bereich nutzen dürfen, den sie anwerfen können, dann gehört der Rest also den Schleppangler? Wohl kaum. Gegenseitige Rücksicht ist immer noch das beste, das hört man bei den Karpfenanglern, die sich hier äußern heraus. Die anwesenden Schleppangler schlagen gleich Einschränkungen für Karpfenangler vor. Komisch...

Übrigens, wenn ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer befische, egal wie weit, dann nehme ich sogar die komplette Gewässerbreite in anspruch...

Und über Neid muss man sich hier nicht äußern, das klingt in den Postings, die Karpfenanglern selbiges vorwerfen, schon deutlich heraus. Ist es verboten, dass bei einigen die Show auch einfach mit zum Auftritt gehört? Leben und leben lassen.

Gruß Rene

P.S.: Was wollt ihr denn Karpfenanglern noch so vorwerfen? Stinkende Füsse?


----------



## WickedWalleye (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Scheinbar ist es einigen doch nicht möglich, dieses Thema zu diskutieren, ohne gleich stark emotional werden. |kopfkrat



meckpomm schrieb:


> Wieso hat es was mit einem Egotripp zu tun, wenn ich auf Karpfen angle oder gar auf 200m Entfernung?


Weil du nicht in jedem Fall allein an dem Gewässer fischst!



> Übrigens, wenn ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer befische, egal wie weit, dann nehme ich sogar die komplette Gewässerbreite in anspruch...


Auch wenn dort geschleppt wird? Und das ist kein Egotrip, oder wie? Du verhinderst, daß die ihre Angelei durchführen können, damit du deine durchführen kannst. Wenn das nicht egoistisch ist, was dann?


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

ich lese hier immer was von Hot spots. 
Letztendlich ist es ja so dass nicht nur der Hotspot abgesperrt wird, sondern auch der Weg dazwischen
Die schlepper überfahren die Spots und ziehen irgendwelche Köder 50m hinter sich her. Die Karpfenleute fahren mit dem Boot die Köder raus und sperren auf die Entfernung den See ab. Nun mal meine Frage, wo ist das Problem wenn die Karpfenangler, in 20m Entfernung von dem Spot ankern um dann diesen zu befischen? 
Immerhin machen das diejenigen Raubfischspezies auch, die dem Räuber per Ansitzen nachstellen. Liegt es daran dass man sein "Wohnzimmer" mit Radio, Grill und Fernseh nicht im Boot sondern nur am Ufer aufbauen kann? Dass durch den Platzmangel für eben dieses Wohnzimmer auf dem Boot, die Session nur eine Nacht oder max. 2 Nächte lang sein kann? Es ist doch eigentlich kein Fischen mehr im eigentlichen Sinne sondern doch ein eher luxuriöses campen mit Fischkontakt. Sry leute ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wo sind denn die Karpfenangler geblieben, die morgens um 3 Uhr ans Wasser gehen, den Platz befischen den sie vorher angefüttert haben, um dann nach 24 Stunden zufrieden (weil Karpfen gefangen wurden und weil sie die Natur genossen haben und nicht im Zelt Fernseh o.ä. geglotzt haben) wieder nach Hause gehen? Liegt es vielleicht auch daran dass tausende von km gefahren wird um an einen Karpfenteich zu kommen. Dass sich das nur "rentiert" wenn man dort für mindestens drei Tage "campt"? Kann es sein dass in den heimischen Gewässern die Karpfen nur 40 Pfund schwer werden und nicht 45? Dass man aus diesem grund die besagten Strecken zurücklegen muss?
Vielleicht sollte man sich über den Grund solcher Karpfencamps Gedanken machen, der in meinen Augen oft nur in den "Rekordgewichten" des jew. Gewässers liegt. Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Die Karfenspezies von uns fahren nach Frankreich, während die Franzosen zu uns kommen. Komischerweise glaubt jeder dass in dem anderen gewässer die größeren Karpfen drin sind......


----------



## Toni_1962 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Ich finde diese Geschichte mit dem Fischen auf Distanzen außerhalb der Wurfweite und dem daraus resultierenden Streit zwischen Ufer-und Bootsanglern wird viel zu einseitig beleuchtet.
> 
> Die meisten Bootsangler regen sich dermaßen über die Uferangler auf, dabei stelle ich mir die Frage: Mit welchem Recht dürfen denn die Bootsangler Fischträchtige spots auf z.B.200m Distanz befischen aber die Uferangler nicht?
> Wer legt das denn fest?
> ...


 
Recht hat keiner, jedoch sollte berücksichtigt werdem dass beim Uferangler NICHT damit gerechnet werden kann, dass die Schnur über Wurfweite + X ausliegt, beim Bootsangler jedoch weiß ich es ... zunehmend und bereits an vielen Gewässern müssen Schleppfischer Markierungen am Boot anbringen, so dass ein Kreuzen der Schnur verhindert wird.

Also es geht nicht darum, wieviel jeder beangeln darf, sondern wie berechenbar


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Nöö Leute, bitte keine Grundsatzdiskussionen übers Karpfenangeln, dafür war der Thread nicht gedacht. Es geht hier einzig und alleine um´s fischen auf übergroße Distanzen. 

Und ich find´s auch ein bisschen Schde, dass sich so wenig Karpfenangler beteiligen. Da müssten doch Argumente vorhanden sein.

Rene, ich find´s prima dass Du Dich hier beteiligst, auch wenn ich einige Deiner Argumente nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Aber das ist ja Grundlage einer Diskussion. 

Wenn Du z.B. die Gegenüberliegende Seite befischen willst, warum gehst Du nicht einfach ´rüber und angelst von dort ? 
Und wenn Du Gegenseitige Rücksichtnahme ( grundsätzlich zu Recht ) einforderst, wie soll denn der Schleppangler wissen, wie weit Du Deine Köder ausgebracht hast ?
Theoretisch müsste er ja davon ausgehen, dass die Schnüre quer über den See gelegt sind und dann gar nicht mehr mit dem Boot auf´s Wasser. 

Ich finde, da machst Du es Dir ein wenig einfach.

Recht gebe ich Dir aber absolut, was die Aurüstung und das Verwerten von Fischen angeht. Das soll jeder halten wie er möchte, solange es andere nicht behindert ist das absolut ok.

Was die Füße angeht, solange der Geruch in unmittelbarer Nähe des Fußbesitzers bleibt, ist mir das auch egal. :q


----------



## The-Carphunter (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Moin,
Das Distanzfischen lässt sich ganz einfach an dem Beispiel auch erklären, wenn das andere Ufer gar nicht begehbar ist! Sei es, dass dort ein 10m dichter Schilfgürtel ist, eine starke Böschung vorliegt, das Ufer morastig ist und genau davor DAS Seerosenfeld oder DER hotspot liegt... wo man die Fische auch Abends un Nachts buckeln sieht..

p.s. sorry, muss leider los... einkoofen; ich ergänze später,sollte aber erstma reichen..


----------



## Blanck (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Mit was für Argumente sollen denn die Karpfenangler jetzt kommen?An Seen wo Karpfenangler fischen und Raubfischangler Ihre Köder über den See schleppen, wird es früher oder später immer Probleme geben.Es gibt keine Argumente.Bin selber Karpfenangler und schleppe meine Montage auch oft sonstwohin und wenn dann ein Schleppangler meine Schnüre einsammelt hab ich halt Pech gehabt und muss mich den Gegebenheiten anpassen.Kotzt mich zwar tierisch an aber schuld bin ich doch selber wenn ich den halben See mit meinen Montagen abspanne.Meine Meinung.


----------



## rainer1962 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Blanck schrieb:


> ... aber schuld bin ich doch selber wenn ich den halben See mit meinen Montagen abspanne.Meine Meinung.


 

genau *das* wird aber oft anders gesehen,
ergänzend hierzu....
bei uns im Vereinsgewässer war dieser Konflikt auch sehr oft vorhanden, da es immer wieder zu "deftigen" Auseinadersetzungen kam, mussten wir (die Vorstandschaft ) einschreiten. Um jedem Rechnung zu tragen
dürfen die Karpfenjäger ihre Schnüre nur noch geradeaus (also nicht links und rechts irgendwie diagonal) in Wurfweite spannen. Der Platz muss mit einer Markerboje gekennzeichnet werden. Was die Wurfweite betrifft...
ich weiß die feuern die Teile recht weit raus, da sind 200m oft kein Problem. Die Wurfweite wurde bei uns so definiert...
bei einer Überprüfung hat der karpfenangler dreimal die Möglichkeit die Boje anzuwerfen, tifft er davon einmal (natürlich nicht direkt die Boje sondern einen Radius von ca 2m) gilt es als Wurfweite. Es ist zwar Schade immer irgendwas regeln zu müssen (Angler erlegen sich selbst die meisten Verbote auf), aber es ging nicht mehr anders, die Seen waren kreuz und quer zugespannt, seit wir das so machen ist jedem Rechnung getragen und das Schönste, die Karpfenangler haben gemekrt, dass sie auch in 30m Entfernung sehr schöne Fische fangen.#6


----------



## fantazia (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Der Seegrund ist ob des kräftigen Krautbewuchses sehr hängerträchtig, was zum einen die Dicke der Schnüre, zum anderen die früher geborgenen Schnurreste erklärt.


Die scheinen dann aber nicht viel Plan zu haben.Oder die Schnüre kahmen von Schleppfischern.
Dicke Schnüre und Kraut sind nämlich kontraproduktiv.


----------



## j4ni (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



j4ni schrieb:


> Welches heiße Eisen noch gerade?


 -> Ok, mein Fehler. Ich hab's wirklich nicht kommen sehen  


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun die Frage ist ja, ob es vertretbar ist auf solch
> Gigantischen Enfernungen zu fischen.


 -> So lange das ganze Waidgerecht abläuft: Ja!


Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Auch für andere Angelmethoden ließe sich eine Begründung finden, die Montage herauszurudern, aber mMn ist einfach keine andere Gruppe bereit so einen hohen Aufwand zu vollbringen, wie die Karpfenangler


-> Um sich dann auch noch vor versammelter Manschaft belächeln bzw auch bepöbeln zu lassen, aber wer fängt hat recht!  


Klinke schrieb:


> ich weiss ich bekomme jetzt hier schelte, aber irgendwie muss ich immer schmunzeln wenn ich die karpfenspezis mit ihrem 50000€ teuren gerät sehe und (zumindest bei uns) mit welcher arroganz da teilweise aufgetreten wird.


 -> Oft kommt diese Arroganz jedoch nicht von den Karpfenanglern selbst sondern wird schlichtweg hineininterpretiert...wie in deinem Fall. Klar kannst du jetzt sagen,”Aber, aber das habe ich selbst schon gesehen!” Klaro, glaube ich dir sogar, aber da stellt sich mir erneut die Frage: sind leicht polemische und dennoch inhaltlose Verallgemeinerungen eigentlich allgemein gültig oder kommen sie einfach nur verdammt cool und wissend rüber? Btw was so'n Boot kostet ist dir schon klar, oder?


darth carper schrieb:


> Das Angeln auf Distanzen von 200m ist mit Sicherheit weder extrem noch nicht waidgerecht.
> Manchmal ist es eben nötig auf solche Distanzen zu angeln, vor allem wenn die Spots in Wurfweite bereits abgegrast und nur noch wenig produktiv sind.
> 
> -> Oder manchmal sind auch eben nur auf dieser Entfernung tatsächliche Spots, wie ne Rinne, ne Plateau, usw...deswegen tuckern die jeweils "Anderen" (also sowohl als auch) da ja auch erst hin
> ...


 



WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Nur am Rande bemerkt:
> 
> Als ich den Seuss-Artikel in der FF über Distanzfischen auf Karpfen überflogen habe, da war ich schon etwas skeptisch.
> 
> Jetzt kann ich sagen: Ich hab's kommen sehen!


Auch nur am Rande bemerkt: Die Geschichte ist weit älter als Stefan 


The-Carphunter schrieb:


> Moin,
> Das Distanzfischen lässt sich ganz einfach an dem Beispiel auch erklären, wenn das andere Ufer gar nicht begehbar ist! Sei es, dass dort ein 10m dichter Schilfgürtel ist, eine starke Böschung vorliegt, das Ufer morastig ist und genau davor DAS Seerosenfeld oder DER hotspot liegt... wo man die Fische auch Abends un Nachts buckeln sieht..
> 
> p.s. sorry, muss leider los... einkoofen; ich ergänze später,sollte aber erstma reichen..


-> trifft aber auch schon so ganz gut den Punkt, denke ich.  


ernie1973 schrieb:


> Ich finde es immer toll, wenn die Karpfen-Cracks da sitzen, mit teurem Tackle und hohem Anfütter-Aufwand und 200 m entfernt liegenden Ködern etc und dann kommt ein zahnloser alter Einheimischer mit ner ganz einfachen Rute - knallt Schwimmbrot 3-5 m vom Ufer rein und fängt Karpfen auf Karpfen! (und auch noch echt fotogene & richtig Fette)


-> Ich und die meisten anderen "Cracks" würden ihm die Fische auch von Herzen gönnen, ganz ehrlich...


WickedWalleye schrieb:


> Scheinbar ist es einigen doch nicht möglich, dieses Thema zu diskutieren, ohne gleich stark emotional werden.  |kopfkrat
> 
> 
> Weil du nicht in jedem Fall allein an dem Gewässer fischst!
> ...


-> Naja stark emotional ist irgendwie anders. Btw: Der Schleppfischer fischt aber auch nicht alleine in oder an bzw in seinem Falle ja sogar auf dem Gewässer. Wenn man geneigt wäre zu argumentieren, so könnte man auch anführen, das dass Überfahren, Vorbei- und Rumfahren auch nicht zwingend förderlich für die andere Hälfte der Beteiligten ist..will ich aber nicht, schon gar nicht mit der "Sonnenfraktion" bleibt mal lieber in den anderen Forenbereichten, nicht böse gemeint, ehrlich nicht.  




zanderfetischist schrieb:


> Liegt es daran dass man sein "Wohnzimmer" mit Radio, Grill und Fernseh nicht im Boot sondern nur am Ufer aufbauen kann? Dass durch den Platzmangel für eben dieses Wohnzimmer auf dem Boot, die Session nur eine Nacht oder max. 2 Nächte lang sein kann? Es ist doch eigentlich kein Fischen mehr im eigentlichen Sinne sondern doch ein eher luxuriöses campen mit Fischkontakt.
> -> Gaehn, da hab cih mich schon selber besser auf den arm genommen....
> Sry leute ich verstehe es einfach nicht, wo sind denn die Karpfenangler geblieben, die morgens um 3 Uhr ans Wasser gehen, den Platz befischen den sie vorher angefüttert haben, um dann nach 24 Stunden zufrieden (weil Karpfen gefangen wurden und weil sie die Natur genossen haben und nicht im Zelt Fernseh o.ä. geglotzt haben) wieder nach Hause gehen?
> -> am Wasser und nicht im Netz
> ...






Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich find´s auch ein bisschen Schde, dass sich so wenig Karpfenangler beteiligen. Da müssten doch Argumente vorhanden sein.
> -> liegt evtl am Umganston, oder wie Rene schon sagte:
> Letztendlich wird das eh eine Endlosdiskussion bei der sich lustigerweise recht viele Schleppangler im Karpfenbereich zu Wort melden. Aber was solls, ich hab mit Schleppanglern kein Problem... Einige Schleppangler aber mit Karpfenanglern.
> 
> ...


----------



## fantazia (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Auf eine solche Entfernung und mit soviel Kraut muß man bei einem gehakten Karpfen unweigerlich mit Abrissen rechnen. Ein kontrollierter Drill ist auf eine solche Entfernung schier unmöglich. Selbst wenn die Schnur bei einem normalen Hänger ohne Fisch reißt, treiben ellenlange Schnurreste im Wasser. Eine oft tödliche Falle für Wasservögel.
> Und last not least, selbst wenn der Drill gut geht und der Fisch sicher gelandet werden kann, hat er 200m harten Drill hinter sich und kommt wohl eher tot als lebendig ans Ufer.


Erfahrungen oder alles nur Vermutungen?


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Ich fische sehr oft auf große Distancen 250m plus. Habe auch schon Fische auf fast 500m Entfernung gefangen.

Dies praktiziere ich seit fast 10 Jahren so und hatte nur 2 Mal Probleme mit Schleppanglern. Beide entschuldigten sich sogar bei mir, weil ja an diesen Gewässern das Schleppen verboten war :q.
Ich muß jedoch sagen das ich in dieser Zeit fast ausschließlich in sehr großen Gewässern gefischt habe ab 200 Hektar aufwärts. 
Es sollte immer das Verhältnis passen zwischen Wässerfläche und weite der ausgelegten Ruten. 

Außerdem gab es mal einen Zwischenfall mit einen Surfer und einer mit einem Segelboot.

Der mit dem Segelboot legte eine Wende vor meinem im Flachwasser am Ufer ausgelegten Ruten ein und kassierte sie dabei  #d:c.


Wenn man auf diese Entfernungen seine Fische fängt und dabei besser wie die anderen find ich das schon O.K.
Über Sinn und Unsinn braucht man dabei nicht nachzudenken.
Denn die nächste Frage wäre dann. Was ist der Sinn des Angelns?

Ein Bachbett auf 350m ist halt nicht nur einladent für Raubfischangler.

Noch eins muß gesagt werden. Habe sehr wenige Fische durch Schnurbruch der Hauptschnur auf diese Distanz verloren.
Viel mehr Fische vergeigt man wenn man am Uferbereich vor Schilf oder Holz fischt und der Carp dort voll durch maschiert. Weil dann kommen die Worte iss wesch oder iss feste.

In diesem Sinne Probieren geht über Studieren.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



fantazia schrieb:


> Erfahrungen oder alles nur Vermutungen?



Logik.

Der Krautbewuchs ist gut einen halben Meter hoch und bedeckt fast den ganzen Seeboden. Immer wieder unterbrochen von Krautfahnen, die bis knapp unter die Wasseroberfläche reichen.
Obwohl wir die auf dem Echo sehen, passiert es hin und wieder, das wir eine " fangen ". Rausziehen ist nicht. Da hilft nur drüberfahren und mit dem Lure saver versuchen den Wobbler zu retten, was meist auch gelingt. Die abgerissenen Schnüre die wir hin und wieder  " fangen " zeugen von den Problemen bei dieser Art der Fischerei. 

Noch immer aber ist mir eines nicht klar.

Warum zum Teufel fischt man ( wo es erlaubt ist, und nur da dürfte es ja zu Problemen mit Bootsanglern kommen ) nicht ganz einfach vom Boot aus. Man kann den Kahn doch so verankern, das er kaum driftet. Und bei der wohl meist gewählten Selbsthakmethode kann man doch getrost 2 oder drei Meter Schnur als Puffer lassen. Es wäre doch um ein vielfaches einfacher und sicherer. Und Boote kann man dort mieten ( müssen wir auch ).


----------



## Mr. Boilie (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Ein WE auf dem Boot ist kein Spass, da ist es doch viel gemütlicher im Camp. Und bei richtigem Wind ist da dann mit Regen auch kein Spass.

Habe mal eine Nacht von Abend bis Früh von meinem Boot aus gefischt.
Dazu sage ich nie wieder.


----------



## suchti (8. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Warum zum Teufel fischt man ( wo es erlaubt ist, und nur da dürfte es ja zu Problemen mit Bootsanglern kommen ) nicht ganz einfach vom Boot aus


Kann ich auch icht verstehen. Wenn ich mir so ein flachbodenboot anschaue giebts da genügent Platz für ein rod pot und das Zelt.
p.s. Ich bin Karpfenangler habe aber noch nie auf diese Entfernungen angeln müssen.


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Moin,

Ich hätte ja angenommen, dass der Thread viel weiter ausartet. Aber nunja, vielleicht sind den Schleppanglern die "Argumente" ausgegangen. Warum ich das gegenüberliegende Ufer nicht direkt befische, ist eigentlich schon benannt worden. Einfach Gründe der Zugänglichkeit.

Lustig finde ich auch Aussagen, dass man halt vom Boot fischen solle? Nur damit Schleppangler ihre Köder durchs Wasser zerren können? Wer will mir sagen, wie ich am Wasser meine Zeit verbringen soll? Das finde ich ziemlich überheblich. Wenn Schleppen am Wasser erlaubt ist, dann stellt man sich darauf ein. Das hat bei mir eigentlich immer geklappt. Ich habe mich darauf eingestellt, dass ein Schleppangler kommen könnte. Dass Schleppangler sich auf Uferangler eingestellt haben erlebt man seltener.

Btw. wieso muss man als Schleppangler überhaupt das ganze Gewässer in Anspruch nehmen, man könnte ja auch gezielt Stellen anfahren und abblinkern? Versteh ich genauso wenig, aber akzeptiere es.

Komisch sind auch die 50.000€ -Argumente. Trifft wohl weit nicht immer zu. Eigentlich kenn ich gar keinen, dessen Angelrüstung derart viel Geld kostet.
Auch das "Luxus beim Campen" ist ein pauschales Vorurteil, ich glaube es trifft nur auf eine Minderheit der Angler zu. Ich jedenfalls haben kein Fernseher, Laptop oder Radio beim Fischen dabei.
Interessant sind auch die "einfache Opis fangen mehr und ich lach Karpfenprofis aus". Dies zeigt fehlende Weitsicht. Was macht denn wohl einen erfolgreichen Karpfenangler aus? Das Gerät oder doch eher das Wissen? Der boshafte Laie interpretiert ganz gerne mal in teures Gerät viel Erfahrung hinein. Aber Erfahrung kann man eben gar nicht kaufen. 
Auch sind ganz sicher nicht alle Karpfenangler hinter irgendwelchen 45Pfündern hinterher und ganz sicher treffen eine Vielzahl an Karpfenanglern ganz andere Entscheidung in Stellenwahl, Technik und Taktik, so dass man dieses Erlebnis mit den abgerissenen Schnüren, wo ja auch noch immer fraglich ist, woher sie stammen, nicht pauschalieren kann. Denn ein Karpfenangler der mit dem Boot seine Ruten auslegt, wird doch logischerweise auch dieses nutzen um den Fisch, der sich festgesetzt hat, zu lösen und dabei gehen ganz sicher nicht lange Schnurenden verloren.

Letztendlich sind das alles nur boshafte Sticherleien, die sämtlichst auf Vorurteilen beruhen, und von einem Moderator erwarte ich da eigentlich ein wenig Objektivität.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Rene, ich verstehe nicht, wieso Du so gereizt auf das Thema reagierst. Wie Du selbst eingangs Deines letzten postings schreibst, läuft die Diskussion recht gut und weitestgehend sachlich. Und das soll auch so bleiben. 

Wenn Du meine Beiträge gelesen hast, wirst Du feststellen, dass ich durchaus sachlich und objektiv argumentiere und weder die Karpfenangler generell verdamme ( dann müsste ich mich selbst ja auch mitzählen ), noch die Schleppangler generell zu Heiligen erkläre. 

Mir geht es eher um ein Vernünftiges Miteinander, wo jeder seinem Hobby nachgehen kann. 
In der Regel sind unsere Gewässer nun mal nicht einer Spezialistengruppe vorbehalten, sondern allen Anglern. Daneben müssen wir uns oft noch mit Badegästen, Surfern und Seglern etc. arrangieren. Jeder hat das Recht ein Gewässer im Rahmen des Erlaubten für sein Hobby zu nutzen. 
Allerdinsg hört m.E. dieses Recht dort auf, wo man andere über Gebühr behindert oder gar gefährdet. Ist doch wie im Straßenverkehr. 
Ein Bootsangler, der sich auf sein Recht zum Schleppen beruft und dicht unter Land die Schnüre der Uferangler rücksichtslos einsammelt benimmt sich genau so daneben wie ein Grundangler, der den halben See abspannt. 

Ich kann also weder Vorurteile noch Sticheleien feststellen. 
Es geht lediglich darum, zu einem vernünftigen miteinander zu kommen. Möglicherweise ist meine Sicht der Dinge dadurch begründet, dass ich halt sehr viele verschiedene Angelmethoden pflege. Da gehört der Karpfenansitz genauso dazu, wie das Schleppfischen, das Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus oder das Fliegenfischen. Und ganz zwangsläufig kommt es dabei ab und an zu Konfrontationen, mal auf der einen, mal auf der anderen Seite. Und so entwickelt man vielleicht ein größeres Verständnis für die Belange des anderen und übt etwas mehr Rücksicht. Auch mir wurden schon meine Grundmontagen von Schleppfischern eingesammelt. Allerdings knapp 20m vom Ufer entfernt. 
Das gehört sich einfach nicht. 


*Zitat:*

_Wenn Schleppen am Wasser erlaubt ist, dann stellt man sich darauf ein. Das hat bei mir eigentlich immer geklappt. Ich habe mich darauf eingestellt, dass ein Schleppangler kommen könnte._

Genau das ist der Punkt. Wenn alle so handeln, Bootsangler wie Uferangler, gibt es kein Problem.


----------



## kof (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

@ ralle:

das scenario klingt nach loosdrechtse / niewkoopse / vinkeveense plassen ... und kommt mir sehr bekannt vor...

für mich geht es solange ok so weit raus zu fischen, wie sichergestellt ist, dass der fisch vernuenftig, waidgerecht & schonend gelandet (und released, da holland *g) werden kann.
sollte bei den riesen rollen, nem motorisierten boot & nem fähigen angler funktionieren.

dass die jungs soweit raus gefischt haben geht fuer mich iO; sie haben entweder die gewässerstruktur geblickt & entsprechend taktiert (die angesprochene rinne), oder sind halt einfach nur lemminge (wie die leute, die im kanal mit 3.5 lbs ruten vor ihren fuessen fischen, weil´s grad en vogue ist **g), die grad nen artikel drüber gelesen haben...

anyway - sich breit zu machen ist kein privileg der carp-hunter; wir alle kennen hot spots, die mit den weit verteilten ruten der ansitzangler zugenagelt sind (nichts gegen ansitzangler!!!). 
jeder versucht, sich einen vorteil zu verschaffen, was innerhalb gewisser grenzen ja auch legitim ist.

gerade als (deutscher) gast in NL ist imho eher leisetreten angebracht; eine gegenseitige entschuldigung, sich "goede vangsten" wuenschen und vergessen ist das dilemma.

gruesse,
marc


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*

Hallo Ralf,

aber wie soll denn eine Diskussion sachlich verlaufen, wenn man schon mit einer derartigen Überschrift beginnt? Da ist doch gleich eine negative Grundhaltung enthalten! Hinzukommt, dass hier plötzlich viele Schleppangler auftauchen und munter drauf los poltern und pauschal gegen Karpfenangler schimpfen! Da fehlt wohl jede Sachlichkeit!

Ich betreibe auch ein vielfältiges Spektrum an Angelmöglichkeiten. Brandungsangeln, Spinnfische, Posenfischen, Grundfischen, teilweise vom Boot. Eigentlich gibt es nie Problem mit Anglern, aber vielleicht haben Schleppangler da auch eine andere Einstellung.

Gruß


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> aber wie soll denn eine Diskussion sachlich verlaufen, wenn man schon mit einer derartigen Überschrift beginnt? Da ist doch gleich eine negative Grundhaltung enthalten!
> 
> Gruß


 

Da gebe ich Dir vollkommen Recht. Den Titel habe ich unbedacht gewählt. Hab ihn nun geändert. Dennoch sehe ich die Diskussion bisher nicht als unsachlich an und was ich von pauschalisierenden Beiträgen halte habe ich ja oft genug geschrieben.

@ kof

Ich sehe, Du kennst Dich aus 

Mit Niederländischen Kollegen hab ich dort noch nie ein Problem gehabt. Ich denke die kennen Ihr Gewässer und wissen was sie wann und wo tun. 
Davon abgesehen gehen mir Nationalitäten sowas von am Gesäß vorbei, für mich zählt nur der Mensch und wie er sich verhält. Ob ich nun als Deutscher in Holland, als Holländer in Deutschland oder als Deutscher in Deutschland fische tut für mich gar nichts zur Sache. Die Regeln des Anstands und der Gegenseitigen Rücksichtnahme sind ( sollten ) international sein. 


Aber vielleicht ist Dein Gedanke an Lemminge gar nicht so verkehrt. Und genau darum ist vielleicht eine solche Diskussion auch fruchtbar. Dahingehend nämlich, dass man als genereller oder Gewässerneuling eben nicht einfach mal ausprobiert, was irgendwo gelesen wurde oder was am eigenen, evtl. kaum fequentierten Gewässer funktioniert. Sondern dass man erstmal das Gehirn einschaltet und sein eigenes Tun hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen auf die Fische und andere Angler hinterfragt und es erst dann bzw. so fischt, dass andere auch in den Genuss Ihres Hobbys kommen und weder Fisch noch andere Tiere darunter mehr als vermeidbar Schaden nehmen. 

Und darum finde ich es auch ganz in Ordnung, dass hier Schleppangler mitdiskutieren. Denn auch dort gibt es Lemminge und es ist durchaus auch eine geeignete Plattform, die Sorgen der Grundangler hinsichtlich der Bootsangler ins Bewusstsein zu rufen. 

Das setzt natürlich voraus, dass man für den jeweils anderen ein Gehör hat.


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht ist Dein Gedanke an Lemminge gar nicht so verkehrt. Und genau darum ist vielleicht eine solche Diskussion auch fruchtbar. Dahingehend nämlich, dass man als genereller oder Gewässerneuling eben nicht einfach mal ausprobiert, was irgendwo gelesen wurde oder was am eigenen, evtl. kaum fequentierten Gewässer funktioniert. Sondern dass man erstmal das Gehirn einschaltet und sein eigenes Tun hinsichtlich der Auswirkungen auf die Fische und andere Angler hinterfragt und es erst dann bzw. so fischt, dass andere auch in den Genuss Ihres Hobbys kommen und weder Fisch noch andere Tiere darunter mehr als vermeidbar Schaden nehmen.


 
Sei mir nicht Böse Ralf, aber auch da ist wieder eine negative Grundhaltung drin. Woher möchtest du wissen, was sich jemand dabei denkt, wenn er 200m die Ruten hinausbringt. Wieso ist da das Gehin ausgeschaltet? Kennst du die Erfolge dieser Art des Angelns? Angeln ist nunmal viel probieren. Das ist beim Schleppangeln sicher auch so, da werden auch Lieblingsköder angebunden und Lieblingsstellen angefahren.
Wer will es verdenken? Selbst auf 1000 Hektar kann man sich mit zwei Anglern in die quere kommen, wenn es mindestens einer drauf anlegt...

Du hast gesagt, dass du selbst auch auf Karpfen angelst?! Hast du schonmal auf die Entfernung gefischt? Immerhin hast du auch die Waidgerechtigkeit angesprochen.

Im Übrigen habe ich auch schon Hechtangler gesehen, die auf 200m ihre Köderfische ausgelegt haben und Aalangler ebenfalls.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Unsinn, Wahnsinn, oder einfach nur unverschämt ?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Sei mir nicht Böse Ralf, bin ich doch gar nicht aber auch da ist wieder eine negative Grundhaltung drin. Woher möchtest du wissen, was sich jemand dabei denkt, wenn er 200m die Ruten hinausbringt. Nun, ich bin ja gerne bereit zu lernen. Wenn Du und andere Karpfenprofis schreiben, dass sie mit dieser Methode problemlos fischen, dann glaube ich das natürlich. Dabei kann man aber ( und das entnehme ich Deinen bisherigen posts ) davon ausgehen dass Ihr auch genau wisst, was ihr wann wo tut und wo wann was nicht. Das kann bei Einsteigern völlig anders sein. Wieso ist da das Gehin ausgeschaltet? Weil der Neuling oder Lemming u.U. eben einfach blind ausprobiert was er irgendwo gelesen hat und sich keine Gedanken über evtl. Folgen macht. Kennst du die Erfolge dieser Art des Angelns? Angeln ist nunmal viel probieren. Das ist beim Schleppangeln sicher auch so, da werden auch Lieblingsköder angebunden und Lieblingsstellen angefahren. Jo, und auch da kann man beobachten wie Neulinge z.B. viel zu enge Kurven um Badende oder Ansitzangler fahren, weil sie nicht richtig einschätzen können wie sich die Kurvenfahrt auf den Weg der Schleppköder auswirkt. Ausprobieren ist absolut ok, muß ja auch sein. Aber bitte da wo Fehler keine großen Folgen haben.
> Wer will es verdenken? Selbst auf 1000 Hektar kann man sich mit zwei Anglern in die quere kommen, wenn es mindestens einer drauf anlegt... Absolut unstrittig, und auf 10 Hektar können 20 Angler fischen ohne sich gegenseitig ins Gehege zu kommen, wenn sie Rücksicht nehmen.
> 
> Du hast gesagt, dass du selbst auch auf Karpfen angelst?! Hast du schonmal auf die Entfernung gefischt? Immerhin hast du auch die Waidgerechtigkeit angesprochen.
> ...


 
Und nochmal, ich finde die Diskussion gar nicht nutzlos, wenn der eine oder andere ( Karpfen-, Hecht-, Ufer- oder Bootsangler ) sein Verhalten hiernach überdenkt und etwas selbstkritischer handelt.

Übrigens, was die 1000 Hektar angeht. Ich hab beim Big Game schon erlebt, wie sich Schleppschnüre von zwei Booten überkreuzt haben und wie ein Boot die Schnur eines einen Marlin drillenden Anglers überfahren hat. Auf´m Meer !! Und das hat deutlich mehr als 1000 Hektar. |rolleyes


----------



## CarpMetty (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Moin !
Es wird hier irgendwie immer nur von den "bösen" Karpfenangler, die in so weiter Entfernung fischen, geredet. Wenn ich jedoch an das angeln auf Hecht mit Segelpose denke, ist das nicht viel anders. Und bei dieser Art zu fischen ist es bestimmt nicht üblich ins Boot zu springen und dem Fisch entgegen zu kommen.
 Noch ne kleine Fragen an Ralle: Habt ihr die 6 Schnüre eigentlich an der (mehr oder weniger) gleichen Stelle gefangen, wie die einzelne zuvor?


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

@ CarpMetty

Die " bösen Karpfenangler " werden allerdings überwiegend von den Karpfenanglern selbst hier hineininterpretiert. 
Wie oft soll ich noch schreiben, dass ich im Grunde nix gegen Karpfenangler habe ?

Und auch 

_Zitat:_

Ich bin nicht gegen Karpfenangler, das war halt hier der Auslöser. Ich bin gegen die Ausübung unseres Hobbys ohne Rücksicht auf andere oder den Fisch. Ob da nun ein Boilie am Haken hängt, ein Wurm oder ein Rotauge, ob man am Ufer sitzt oder im Boot, ist vollkommen wurscht. 
Das schließt auch die Segelpose ein.

Nachdem wir die erste Schnur gefangen hatten, kam ja der " Besitzer " mit dem Boot angefahren. Natürlich haben wir ihn gefragt, ob da noch mehr Schnüre auf Grund liegen. Das hat er mit einem Kopfschütteln beantwortet. Wir sind dann gut 50m weitergefahren und haben dann die Wobbler wieder zu Wasser gelassen. Rechne nochmal 20 Meter Fahrt dazu, bis die Wobbler auf Tiefe sind. Dann hingen auf vielleicht 10-15 m Fahrt alle vier Ruten in diesen 6 Schnüren. Die müssen also sehr dicht nebeneinander gelegen haben. Und so schnell kann man ein in Fahrt befindliches Boot nicht stoppen. 
Wobbler können sich, je nachdem wie sie in einer anderen Schnur hängen, wie verrückt um die eigene Achse drehen. Und so war dann auch das Knäuel aus Unseren Schnüren, deren Schnüren und den Wobblern untrennbar miteinander verwoben. Es blieb nix anderes als abzuschneiden. 
Wir haben die Schnurenden über Hand eingeholt, weil wir die halt nicht im Wasser treiben lassen wollten. Und wir haben diese mitsamt angehängten Montagen zu den Anglern ans Ufer gebracht.
Und natürlich war ich sauer. Ich hab denen deutlich gesagt, dass ich es nicht in Ordnung finde, zumal wir extra noch gefragt haben, ob da noch mehr im Wasser liegt. Es waren übrigens Deutsche (sprachliche Gründe scheiden also aus ) und das Kopfschütteln des Boottypen hat sich nach eigener Aussage darauf bezogen, dass wir in die erste Schnur gefahren sind. Meine Frage hat er angeblich nicht gehört. 
Bei dem einmaligen Überfahren der ersten Schnur hätt ich ja noch gar nix gesagt, auch wenn uns das ein Stahlvorfach gekostet hat. 
Aber selbst wenn ich nicht extra gefragt hätte, hätte der Typ uns doch warnen können.
So hat es denen jeden ca. 50m Schnur gekostet und uns ein paar Meter geflochtene und zusätzlich drei völlig verdrallte Stahlvorfächer ( eins war i.O. ). Die kosten auch das Stück 2,50. Du siehts, nicht nur Karpfenangler geben ( zu ) viel Geld aus. 

Kurzum, es wäre absolut vermeidbar gewesen.


----------



## Lenzibald (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Servus
Ist nur gut das wir bei uns diese Probleme nicht haben. Fischen nur vom Ufer aus gestattet Boote Köderboote und Nachtfischen fast überall verboten. Jetzt fragt sich warum das verboten wurde. Richtig die Angler haben sich das selbst verbockt. Irengwie fehlt mir glaub ich der Durchblick, einerseits gibts hunderte Anfragen wieviel und wie oft man Anfüttern soll andererseits wird auf entfernungen Geangelt jenseits von gut und böse. Aber Anfüttern ist bei uns mittlerweile auch fast überall Strengstens verboten sogar Futterspiralen werden schon verboten weils Leute gibt die ein halbes Kilo reinpacken. So ist es wenn Angler es übertreiben, folgt ein Verbot nach dem Anderen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Jo Lenzibald. Aus ähnlichen Gründen ist an manchen Gewässern das Spinnfischen verboten und vor allem das Schleppfischen. 
Zu übertreiben ist kein Privileg der Karpfenangler, das kann jede Gruppe für sich alleine ebenfalls. 
Davon abgesehen( und das muß ich auch mal sagen ) kenne ich ne ganze Menge Karpfenangler, von deren Verhalten sich so manch einer eine dicke Scheibe abschneiden könnte.


----------



## CarpMetty (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

@Ralle: Ups, übersehen, bei so vielen Beiträgen verliert man schnell die Übersicht!
Und das du nichts gegen Karpfenangler hast glaub ich dir wohl, nur wird man oft von anderen Angler als bekloppt hingestellt!


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Macht doch nix


----------



## meckpomm (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Ralf, ich glaube dir ja, dass du nix gegen Karpfenangler hast. Aber wenn man sich die ersten paar Posting anschaut, dann waren doch erstaunlich viele Schleppangler hier aktiv, die jetzt plötzlich, nachdem die Argumente irgendwie doch keine mehr sind, nix mehr sagen. Mittlerweile wird über Futtermengen diskutiert.

Zu guter Letzt muss man bei deinen Schilderungen auch immer berücksichtigen, dass es deine subjektive Sichtweise war. Aus 150m werden da auch mal 130m ohne dir etwas zu unterstellen. Die betroffenen Karpfenangler würden es sicher auch anders darstellen! Ein objektives Bild wird sich uns nie ergeben. Was aber bleibt, ist, dass sowohl du als auch die karpfenangelnen Kollegen hoffentlich ihr Lehren ziehen werden.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Carras (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Hey zusammen,

eines Vorweg,…ich bin in erster Linie Karpfenangler.
Nun mal zu dem durchaus interessanten Thema.

Warum angelt mancher Karpfenangler, auf Distanzen weit über 100 m? 
Entweder, weil ein gewisser Hotspot so weit weg ist und man den nicht anders erreichen kann. Das kann sein, weil der See z.B. 3 km breit und 10 km lang ist und erst weiter draußen gewisse Strukturen mit z.B. Muschelbänken bildet,… oder weil das andere Ufer schlichtweg nicht begehbar ist. Und es gibt die Möglichkeit der unwissenden Nachmacher, die das nur tun, weil sie mal was davon gelesen haben, ohne sich zuvor die Gewässerstruktur anzuschauen. Quasi blind drauf los legen.

Jeder Angler wird normaler Weiße so angeln, dass er dort seine Köder positioniert wo sich die Fische auch aufhalten bzw. wo sie auch tatsächlich fressen. Das versucht ein Spinnfischer genau so wie ein Karpfenangler. Denn nur wo Fisch ist, kann man auch fangen. Alles andere ist dann nämlich eher dem Zufall überlassen. Und da gibt es eigentlich sinnvolleres, als einfach nur blind den Köder zu baden. Ich finde das ist dann vergeudete Zeit.
Ich für meinen Teil muss ganz klar sagen,…wenn es nicht wirklich nötig ist,…muss man seine Montage auch nicht so weit raus schleppen. 
Das hängt aber einfach vom Gewässer ab. Bei einem 10 ha Teich…..ist es was völlig anderes als in einem 100 ha See oder gar in 1000 ha Seen.
Je kleiner der See,….umso höher ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich versch. Angler ins Gehege kommen. Ganz einfach.
Sollte z.B. an nem 10 ha See ein Karpfenangler, seine Montagen aufs andere Ufer gelegt haben (weil er nicht anders ran kommt und dort eben die Fische stehen) ist das erst mal O.K. solange es keinen anderen Angler am See gibt der dadurch eingeschränkt wird.
Kommt dann aber z.B. ein Schleppangler, oder ein Bootsangler der vom verankerten Boot aus seine Wobbler an dem Ufer werfen will,….dann muss man sich eben arrangieren. Zum einen hilft es ja schon mal wenn man als Karpfenangler ne Boje setzt. So sieht jeder andere, dass dort geangelt wird. Und dann kann, nach einem kurzen, netten Gespräch, der Karpfenangler auch mal für gewisse Zeit seine Montagen rein holen. Meistens sitzen Karpfenangler ja eh länger an einem Platz (mal gerne 2-3 Tage) als dass das ein Schleppangler macht. Und dann kann auch der Karpfenspezi mal auf ein paar Stunden verzichten. Zu der Zeit kann ein Karpfenfreak ja auch gut vom Ufer aus ein wenig vor sich hin Stippen oder gar die Spinnrute schwingen. Wenn der Spinnfischer an der anderen Uferstelle fertig ist,….kann man die Montagen auch wieder auslegen und gut ist.
So lange auf solch relativ kl. Gewässern das Angeln vom Boot aus erlaubt ist,….gibt es eigentlich nur diesen Weg um vernünftig miteinander zu angeln. Weil ein bestimmtes Privileg sollte keiner "Anglergattung" zustehen.

Meine Meinung


Ach ja,…und weshalb sich hier wohl relativ wenig Karpfenangler zu Wort melden. Es gibt meiner Meinung nach hier auf dem Board nicht wirklich viele Karpfencracks. Die findet ihr eher auf ihren eigenen Boards. Ist mir schon selber aufgefallen,…hier im Karpfenbereich findet man eher die jüngeren Einsteiger.


Gruß

Carras


----------



## asuselite (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



> Und dann kann, nach einem kurzen, netten Gespräch, der Karpfenangler auch mal für gewisse Zeit seine Montagen rein holen.


 
|good:|good:

Genauso seh ich das auch! Ich hab jetzt zwar nicht die Probleme das bei uns Schleppfischer übers Wasser schippern(Boote verboten) aber wenn ich zb. mal n Stück Ufer  abspanne und ich sehe das ein Spinnangler dort angeln will dann nehm ich gerne selbst ohne aufforderung mal die Ruten raus einfach auch um jeglichen Ärger zu vermeiden! Gut wenns grad Beisszeit is kann es sein das ich den Spinnfischer bitte vielleicht 1 oder 2 Std. später wieder zu kommen aber arangieren ist in jeglicher hinsicht immer irgentwie möglich!#6

Vielleicht mal drüber nachdenken!|kopfkrat:m

Gruß Simon!#h


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Andere Altanative wären Backleads!


----------



## The-Carphunter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Moin,
....für mich stellt sich hier eigentlich, wie zu Beginn ma kurz erläutert die Grundsatzfrage: Wenn der Schleppangler das _Recht_ besitzt auf einer Distanz von 200m zum Ufer hin eine Stelle zu befischen, die sehr fischträchtig ist, warum darf dann der Karpfenangler nicht das _Recht_ haben, auc dort zu fischen?? Was ist mehr _Wert_: Hecht oder Karpfen?? Was ist am Ende logischer - (ich übertreibe mal kurz) den _kompletten See_ in Intervallen voll abzusperren oder einen (kleinen, im Verhältnis zur ha Zahl) _Teilbereich_ dauerhaft abzusperren??

Wie sieht es eigentlich aus, wenn z.B. 15 Karpfenangler an einem sehr langgezogenem See alle auf etwa 150-200m angeln, weil dort ne Abrruchkante ist und alle friedlich miteinander auskommen und dann 1Boot mit 2Schleppanglern diese Kanteauf 1,5-2km länge "abschleppen" will?? Für mich gäbe es da nur eine Antwort, zu Gunsten der Karpfenangler...

Thema: Früher war alles besser... Gut, das Karpfenfischen hat sich stark geändert... die  Rute liegt in der "Ablage" und nicht mehr zwischen den Griffeln des Anglers am Ufer. Und der Schleppangler? Ich glaub mal kaum, dass diese ihre Ruten die ganze Zeit in den Händen halten, sondern eher in dafür vorgesehene "Ablagen".
Kann ich dann, wenn ich mal "70 und Rentner" wäre nicht den Karpfenangle und den Schleppfischer in eine Tüte stecken weil beide irgendwo mit High-End Gerät das Gewässer ja fast mechanisch abgrasen un nicht mal in _Ruhe_ angeln gehen können; so Stuhl und Rute mit Pose/ Teig für Karpfen bzw. fette Pose und toten Fisch auf Hecht? Am Ende buckeln sich ja beide ab, der eine mit unendlich viel Gerät und der andere mit dem Rudern. Und sagt nicht, dass ihr mit E-Motoren schleppt, dass wäre nämlich nicht mal mehr faul, sondern oberfaul!!! |bigeyes Stückchen Kuchen und Tasse Kaffee dabei, dann ist es ja fast schon so wie bei Omma, wenn se ne Bootstour mit Kaffeeklatscht macht. :q:q

So, vllt. habe ich wieder mal was vergessen, aber egal; kommt noch... fällt mir später wieder ein.

Gruß,Denny


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Hey Denny,

natürlich fischen wir mit Motor ( so es erlaubt ist ). Wir sind nämlich nicht nur Oberfaul, sondern sogar Oberoberfaul. :q
Und über die Kosten will ich lieber mal schweigen.#d

Dennoch find ich es mehr als erstaunlich, das Du ( und andere )aus einem einzigen " Problembereich " des Karpfenangelns gleich einen Angriff auf die gesamte Karpfenanglerzunft ableitet. Du hast garantiert nicht alle postings gelesen, sonst könntest Du sowas nicht schreiben. 

Es ist aber genau diese Deine Einstellung, die ein friedliches Miteinander aller Angler sehr schwer macht. Es ist überhaupt nicht die Frage, wer ein größeres Recht hat, sondern wie beide zu Ihrem Recht kommen. 
Und das es in *diesem* Gewässer nur diese eine, weit entfernte Stelle gibt, ist einfach Nonsens. Da wird auf diese Entfernungen geangelt, weil man es kann und weil es vielleicht toll ist, oder weil man irgendwo gelesen hat das es toll sei.


Ich könnte ja auch als Karpfenangler vom Boot aus fischen und meine Montagen in 30m Abstand quer zum Ufer auf 200m Länge auslegen. Weil da eben der unzugängliche Hotspot ist und dazwischen keine vernünftige oder mir zusagende Ankerstelle ist oder weiter draußen zuviel Wind herrscht. Wäre das dann ok, bloß weil ich auf Karpfen angle ??
Ich möcht Dich sehen wenn irgendwo dazwischen in 50 oder 60 m Entfernung vom Ufer Dein Futterplatz ist.


----------



## The-Carphunter (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Natürlich gibt es einige Bereiche des Karpfenfischens, die mir auch auf den Sack gehen. (......) Ist so. 
Natürlich sehe ich die Sinnhaftigkeit des Rausschleppens auch _*nur dann*_ wenn es in näherer Entfernung keine anderen guten Fischgründe/ HotSpots gibt!

Ein anderes Problem besteht eher bei mir (Schleppfischen veroten, nur vom verankerten Boot darf gfischt werden), wenn mehr an kleineren Seen bis 5ha gefischt wird. Die Fische ziehen meist im Uferbereich umher und dann stellt sich die Frage: welches Ufer? Das eigene: jo gut, aber eher schlecht, da dort mehr "krach" ist, Fische hören ja jeden Schritt... das andere Ufer: optimal, man kann mal ordentlich werfen und Ruhe ist auch gegeben... man will ja am Wasser auch mal Spaß haben und Grillen etc.^^

Außerdem: Ist es niht schon immer so gewesen, dass das andere immer schöner ist? Sei es im Kindergarten das Spielzeug des Gegenüber, das Auto vom Kumpel bzw. dessen Freundin |rolleyes oder einfach nur das "andere Ufer"...

Und soll mich mal einer dumm anmachen, dass ich ein sturer Karpfenangler bin, dann soll er ma sehen, was ich an de Rute bammeln habe, wenn ich Nachts nen schönen Carp gefangen habe... dann tausche ich einfach die Rute gegen ne andere mit 2g Waggler (Vorfach auf Grund aufliegend) + hauchdünnem Stahlvorfach (Gefahr von Hecht) und Fischfetzen aus!

Zander sind nämlich auch schöne Tiere...

Gruß,Denny


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Jetzt bin ich voll und ganz bei Dir.


----------



## TomtaCarp (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

also ich bin der meinung -> wer zu erst kommt mahlt zu erst
bzw. der frühe Vogel fängt den Wurm

wenn man aus Karpfenangler sieht das jetzt gerade einer so schleppt das er sowieso hängen bleiben würde dann lässt sicher fast jeder KArpfenangler die Ruten noch am Land.
Nur wenn man seine Ruten mal mit viel Mühe ausgelegt hat interessiert es die meisten halt nichtmehr sie wieder einzuholen.
Da sollten doch meiner Meinung nach die Schleppfischer toleranz aufweise da bei diesem Beispiel der Karpfenangler einfach vorher schon da war.
Und man muss sich halt immer nach dem Richten der Vorher da ist. Warum sollen wir Karpfenfischer auf gewisse Spots, nur weil ein Schleppfischer sie überfahren will, aufgeben??

Natürlich ist es schon klar das man sowieso immer nur so weit wie nötig und so kurz wie möglich hinausfischen sollte. (Um gezielt ärger zu vermeiden - Auserdem ist man noch dazu schneller im drill

mfg tom


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Hallo Ralf,

 Noch vor einem Jahr hättest du hier mehr Antworten von Karpfenanglern mit entsprechenden Fachwissen bekommen. Das die Leute mitlerweile weg sind ......... die Gründe kennst du. Hab dich mehr als einmal darauf aufmerksam gemacht. Das der Rest sich nicht von uneinsichtigen , fachfremden , ......edit......... anmachen lassen will ist naheliegend.

Zum Thema,
Die Gründe für das long-range fischen sind vielfältig. Bei richtiger herangehensweise mit der nötigen Ausrüstung und der Art der Durchführung gibt es weder Probleme mit anderen Anglern noch mit der von dir angezweifelten Waidgrechtigkeit. Diese Methode gehört zur sichersten Variante ein Fisch (Karpfen) zu fangen.Ob sie angwendet werden muß ist in erster Linie Gewässerbedingt.

Die Karpfenangler in deinen Fall haben ein paar kleine Fehler gemacht. (null plan usw.) Hätten sie zB. Marker ausgelegt , hättet ihr sehen können das dort Montagen ausgelegt waren. genauso hättet ihr nach dem auffinden der ersten Schnüren erkennen können das in diesen Bereich Angeln liegen.Spätestens beim erblicken der Uferangler hätt es eurerseits dämmern müssen. Beide Seiten hätten diesen Ungemach verhindern können.


----------



## Mr. Boilie (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Wer zuerst kommt malt zuerst. Die fanden die Stelle halt auch geil.
Was will man dazu noch sagen.


----------



## dropback (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Andere Altanative wären Backleads!


Nein, sind sie nicht.
Ab Entfernungen >100m ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß dass man Hänger bekommt.
Es sei denn der See hätte absolut keine Hindernisse (Badewanne).
Ab Entfernungen >200m machen dann Auftriebskörper schon eher Sinn (vor allem bei Hindernissen im Wasser), was aber natürlich das "Konfliktpotential" mit anderen Gewässernutzern steigen lässt.
Ich hab auch schon auf Entfernungen >300m gefischt.
Vor allem in Frankreich, dort wird man ja durch die Nachtangelzonen "gezwungen" sich an bestimmte Plätze zu setzen. Und nein, ich hab keine Lust jeden Tag meine Klamotten morgens aufzubauen und Abends wieder einzupacken, das soll ja auch Urlaub sein.
Probleme mit Schleppanglern hatte ich natürlich auch schon, kurioserweise waren das aber die Angler die <30 meter Am Ufer vorbeischleppten. Da ist es dann auch egal ob die Rute 70 oder 300m weit draußen liegt...
Ich hab es halt immer so gehandhabt dass ich an Gewässern an denen geschleppt wird nur Nachts auf solche Distanzen gefischt hab.
Ich kann die Schleppangler natürlich auch verstehen.
Besonders unter den Karpfenanglern gibt es wirklich viele Hohlköpfe.
Da wird nicht erst lang nachgedacht, da werden die Ruten gleich "sicherheitshalber" auf 300m abgelegt (man ist ja Carp Hunter, da muss das ja schließlich so sein |rolleyes).
Wie gesagt, mit ein wenig Rücksicht beiderseits wäre das alles kein Problem. Es wird aber immer ein Problem sein, eben weil viele Karpfenangler meinen sie seien die Könige genauso wie viele Schleppangler meinen sie müssten 30m vom Ufer entfernt fahren.


Gunnar. schrieb:


> ...
> Noch vor einem Jahr hättest du hier mehr Antworten von Karpfenanglern mit entsprechenden Fachwissen bekommen. Das die Leute mitlerweile weg sind ......... die Gründe kennst du. ...


Ja, schade.
Ich war früher auch öfters hier, genauso wie Markus.
Naja, ich denke doch dass ich mit mittlerweile 16 Jahren Karpfenangeln, mehr als 700 gefischten Nächten und mehr als 1000 gefangenenen Fischen qualifiziert genug bin mich zu dem Thema zu äußern


----------



## Gunnar. (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Mit diesen Referenzen erlaub ich dir großzügig dich zu äußern. *LOL* gg


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Das Problem an der Sache ist ganz einfach, dass man als Schleppfischer die extrem weit ausgelegten Montagen nicht sehen kann. Das wir in besagtem Fall sogar extra gefragt haben lassen wir nun mal außer Acht, es dürfte nicht die Regel sein, dass so eine Frage nicht bzw. falsch beantwortet wird.
Grade an diesem Gewässer sitzt oft alle 200m ein Uferangler. Ist auch absolut ok. Aber rein theoretisch müssten wir ja dann davon ausgehen, dass jeder seine Montage so weit rausgelegt hat. Und das auf beiden Seiten der Ufer. Macht bei 400m Breite null Platz. 
Bojen wären schon mal ein guter Hinweis. Wir wollen ja in erster Linie die Chance haben auszuweichen, damit wäre ja alles gut. Noch besser als Bojen fänd ich so ne Art Fahne am Angleplatz, hört sich vielleicht blöd an, wäre aber einwandfrei zu sehen. 
Ich wäre der letzte, der das ignoriert und einfach durchfährt.
Und, mal ganz ehrlich, es sind mit Sicherheit nicht die meisten Uferangler, die auf solche Distanzen fischen. Und die, welche es tun bitte ich ganz einfach um eine Chance des Erkennens.


----------



## Carpcatcher177 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



dropback schrieb:


> Nein, sind sie nicht.
> Ab Entfernungen >100m ist die Gefahr einfach zu groß dass man Hänger bekommt.


 
Dann eben nicht |krach:


----------



## dropback (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Mit diesen Referenzen erlaub ich dir großzügig dich zu äußern. *LOL* gg


Danke;-)


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Bojen wären schon mal ein guter Hinweis. Wir wollen ja in erster Linie die Chance haben auszuweichen, damit wäre ja alles gut. ...


Mein Erfahrung mit Bojen ist aber eher das die Dinger alle möglichen Leute anlocken.
Seien es die die nichtangelnden Bootsfahrer die schauen wollen was da für Dinger auf dem Wasser treiben, oder andere Angler die an der Stelle dann auch unbedingt angeln müssen.
Auf jeden Fall hat man (wenn man ne Boje setzt) den ganzen Tag was zu tun, nämlich aufzupassen dass keiner das Ding mitnimmt (und Abends ist man heiser)


Carpcatcher177 schrieb:


> Dann eben nicht |krach:


Brauchst hier gar nicht so blöde Smilies zu machen, ich kann auch nix dafür dass bei so großen Entfernungen Absenkbleie nun mal nicht die Lösung sind, jedenfalls in den allermeisten Fällen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (9. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



dropback schrieb:


> Danke;-)
> 
> Mein Erfahrung mit Bojen ist aber eher das die Dinger alle möglichen Leute anlocken.
> Seien es die die nichtangelnden Bootsfahrer die schauen wollen was da für Dinger auf dem Wasser treiben, oder andere Angler die an der Stelle dann auch unbedingt angeln müssen.
> Auf jeden Fall hat man (wenn man ne Boje setzt) den ganzen Tag was zu tun, nämlich aufzupassen dass keiner das Ding mitnimmt (und Abends ist man heiser)


 
Jau, das kann ich nachvollziehen. Bliebe noch die Fahne. 
Mal im Ernst, wär das nicht eine Alternative ? Muß ja keine Riesenfahne sein. Wimpel werden in der Seefahrt oft als Zeichen benutzt, warum nicht auch beim Distanzfischen.
Klar müsste das entsprechend kommuniziert werden um im breiten Kreis, insbes. auch bei den Bootsanglern bekannt zu sein. Aber grade die sollten sich mit sowas ein kleines bisschen auskennen. 
So etwas publik zu machen und durchzusetzen hielte ich für wesentlich wichtiger, als die neueste Montage oder Geschmacksrichtung der Boilies.


----------



## meckpomm (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Dennoch find ich es mehr als erstaunlich, das Du ( und andere )aus einem einzigen " Problembereich " des Karpfenangelns gleich einen Angriff auf die gesamte Karpfenanglerzunft ableitet. Du hast garantiert nicht alle postings gelesen, sonst könntest Du sowas nicht schreiben.


 
Moin Ralf,

Dann lies dir doch mal die Postings der Schleppangler auf den ersten drei Seiten durch. Das ging zu nach dem Prinzip, alle Prügeln mal drauf ein, solange keiner was sagt. Und wo sind sie jetzt hin? Deswegen auch mein Spruch mit den stinkenden Füssen...

Das mit der Farne halte ich ebenso für eine schlechte Idee. Zum einen ist es bei meinem Aufbau meist nicht möglich, weil durch Schilf wird man den kaum rechtzeitig sehen, zum anderen welche Aussage soll denn der Wippel suggerieren? "Ich angle weit draussen" Müsste man dann für je angefangene 100m Angelentfernung eine andere Farbe wählen?

Mit den Bojen hab ich ähnliche Erfahrung gemacht, sind sie gut zu sehen, was ja für diesen Zweck notwendig ist, dann sind sie schnell weg. Und auf welcher Seite willst du an den Bojen vorbeischleppen, wenn die Mitten auf dem See stehen und du keine Ruten siehst? In viele Gewässern ist mittlerweile auch das setzen von Bojen verboten.

Gruß Rene


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

Hallo Rene,

da ist aber sehr viel subjektive Wahrnehmung dabei|rolleyes

Hab mir mal die Mühe gemacht, die ersten 3 Seiten auszuwerten. Da ich natürlich nicht alle Boardis kenne, hab ich einige Pro-Distanz als Karpfenangler gezählt und Gegenstimmen als Schleppangler, die ich kenne und weiß dass sie beides oder keins von beiden sind, hab ich als neutral gewertet. Mehrfachposts sind unberücksichtigt.

Karpfenangler 11
Schleppfischer 9
Neutrale 3

pro Distanz 9
contra Distanz 9
Neutral 6

Ich sehe da eine sehr ausgewogene Diskussion, selbst wenn ich den einen oder anderen übersehen oder fehlinterpretiert hätte. Von den Diskutanten der ersten Seiten haben sich in etwa gleich viele Karpfenangler wie Schleppangler nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet. Und von prügeln kann ich auch nix feststellen, jedenfalls keinen wesentlichen Unterschied.

Wenn ich aber so Deine posts durchlese ( ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ne sachliche Feststellung ) sehe ich dort nur " auf mein Recht beharren " , " alle wollen den Karpfenanglern ans Leder " und bisher keinen konstruktiven Vorschlag für ein besseres Miteinander.

Wieso wäre es Dir nicht möglich, einen Wimpel zu setzen ?
Wo man eine Schirmstange in den Boden bekommt, bekommt man auch eine Teleskopstange rein. Zur Not tut es auch eine alte Zeltstange, die Längen sind variable und sicher ausreichend. Die Wimpel könnte man in Neonrot halten, dreieckig und ca. 30 - 40 cm lang. Für jede angefangenen 100m Schnur die draußen ist ein Wimpel, untereinander an einer Stange. 
Schon ist der Keks gegessen. Die Kosten dürften in etwa bei ein paar Tüten Boilies liegen. Der Aufwand wäre minimal und vom Gewicht her ist das sicher zu vernachlässigen.

Es ist mir natürlich klar, das sowas nur sehr schwer durchzusetzen ist. Dazu ist nämlich an erster Stelle der Wille notwendig, etwas zu verbessern. 
Allerdings ist das ja nun keine Maßnahme alleine zu Gunsten der Schleppfischer, sondern würde auch dem Karpfenangler so manchen unliebsamen Kontakt ersparen und ein ungestörteres Fischen ermöglichen. 

Oder sehe ich das jetzt auch wieder vollkommen falsch ?


----------



## meckpomm (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber so Deine posts durchlese ( ist nicht böse gemeint, nur ne sachliche Feststellung ) sehe ich dort nur " auf mein Recht beharren " , " alle wollen den Karpfenanglern ans Leder " und bisher keinen konstruktiven Vorschlag für ein besseres Miteinander.


 
Tja Ralf, sei mir nicht Böse meine Strichliste sieht anders aus. Ich hab aber auch die, die pauschal gegen Karpfenangler gewettert haben als contra gewertet. Dich hab ich auch als contra gewertet, ist auch nicht böse gemeint. Ich glaube durch deinen ehemals durchweg negativen Titel hast du schon die Grundstimmung vorgegeben. Hhmmm? Und es gab doch verschiedene Teilnehmer, die pauschal erstmal auf Karpfenangler geschimpft haben, z.B. über deren Egotripp, deren Ausrüstungswerte und deren "mageren" Fänge in Ungarn. Du hast mittlerweile ja eingesehen, dass es durchaus Gründe für Distanzangelei gibt.

Das mit dem Wimpel ist halt so eine Sache. Damit der Schleppangler ihn sieht, müsste er hoch über dem Schilf hängen, insbesondere wenn vor dem Schilf geschleppt werden. Das setzt dann immer voraus, dass Bäume dies nicht behindern.
Dann müsste dieses Zeichen auch allen Schleppanglern bekannt sein und er müsste drauf reagieren. In den Gewässern in denen ich fische, ist Schleppangeln insgesamt häufig schon gar nicht erlaubt, also was tut man dort? Wenn man sich drauf einstellt, dann fängt man nur die Schleppangler, die es selbst drauf anlegen. Dafür muss man sich aber dann selbst einschränken. Das ist einfach so und damit habe ich kein Problem, wenn ich dafür Ruhe habe.

Gruß Rene


----------



## zrako (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

*die lösung:*​
die karpfenangler sollten den platz an dem die köder liegen mit einer boje(richtungspfeil) ausbringen.

des weiteren sollte jeder angler der sich an solch grossen gewässern befindet, ein megafon mit sich führen, um unklarheiten beseitigen zu können^^


----------



## Carp4Fun (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*

An Gewässern, an denen derartige Probleme verstärkt auftreten, macht eure Wimpelidee schon Sinn und könnte so manchen Ärger ersparen. Im Idealfall natürlich in Verbindung mit einer Futterplatzmarkierung, wobei es offenbar normal zu sein scheint, dass auffällige Marker eine unheimliche Lockwirkung auf neugierige Leute haben.#t Situationen, in denen ich meine Köder weit rausgeschleppt habe, kann ich zwar an einer Hand abzählen. Trotzdem durfte ich schon 2 Mal beobachten, wie sich jemand an unseren Markern zu schaffen machen wollte. Top Köder für Bootsnutzer und Badegäste sozusagen...:q

Zur Sichtigkeit des Wimpels trotz Uferbewuchs: Der sollte sich in der Mehrzahl der Fälle dank Boot ja problemlos vorm Angelplatz bzw. vor dem Pflanzengürtel im Uferbereich installieren lassen und würde dann von den Schleppkollegen auch viel besser wahrgenommen. Logo, dass dieser Aufwand nur an "Problemgewässern" sinnig erscheint. Müsste halt nur mal von einigen ernsthaft ausprobiert und im Erfolgsfall entsprechend berichtet werden.

Ach ja: Und mit den Wimpeln könnte man (Ralle?) gleich noch einen neuen Markt erobern. Individuell bestickt mit Teamlogo, bevorzugter Boiliesorte, Homepage und was weiß ich...:m


----------



## Ralle 24 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sinn, Unsinn, oder unverschämt ?*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Du hast mittlerweile ja eingesehen, dass es durchaus Gründe für Distanzangelei gibt.


 
Ich bin durchaus lernfähig und glaube gelernt zu haben, das es in Ordnung ist, wenn man weiß was man wie tut. Drum mühe ich mich ja nun auch eher um die Möglichkeit, als Schleppfischer diese Montagen erkennen zu können, bzw. gewarnt zu werden. Und als Ansitzangler wäre ich auch dankbar, wenn ich einem Schleppfischer ein für ihn verständliches Signal geben könnte, meinen Angelplatz nicht in 20m Entfernung zu kreuzen. 
Ich würde also doppelt profitieren


----------

